# Screenshot Thread



## CamDroid

Let's get a screenshot thread started! Feel free to post your homescreen, lockscreen or anything else you've found that's interesting.

I'll get it started with two homescreen wallpapers that I can't decide between.


----------



## icedventimocha

Sent from my Galaxy Note II


----------



## xsLoWeDx

U GUNNA LEARN TODAY!!


----------



## spectredroid

Mine for tonight.










My Note 2 killed your phone.


----------



## spectredroid

Just after getting beans 3 setup.

From an unlocked Note 2. Hmm...... Can you hear me Verizon, out on Uranus?


----------



## xsLoWeDx

spectredroid said:


> View attachment 35521
> 
> 
> Just after getting beans 3 setup.
> 
> From an unlocked Note 2. Hmm...... Can you hear me Verizon, out on Uranus?


beans 3 ??? Wtf have I been?

U GUNNA LEARN TODAY!!


----------



## Thrillhouse847

Here's my current look.










Sent from my SCH-I605


----------



## xsLoWeDx

Thrillhouse847 said:


> Here's my current look.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605


is that aosp?

U GUNNA LEARN TODAY!!


----------



## rayhodge02

<<see it at work


----------



## xsLoWeDx

wtf is that? Different launcher?

U GUNNA LEARN TODAY!!


----------



## RAZNKANE

Here is mine.


----------



## spectredroid

Today:









From an unlocked Note 2. Hmm...... Can you hear me Verizon, out on Uranus?


----------



## rayhodge02

No adw ex launcher

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Xparent Red Tapatalk 2


----------



## rayhodge02

New screen









Sent from my SCH-I605 using Xparent Red Tapatalk 2


----------



## spectredroid

Adding this one now that we have aokp. Little aokp love.









From an unlocked Note 2. Hmm...... Can you hear me Verizon, out on Uranus?


----------



## rayhodge02




----------



## chokem




----------



## GrandMasterB

rayhodge02 said:


> <<see it at work


Absolutely unbelievable. Maybe I've been living under an iPhone rock but I don't think I have ever seen a screenshot look that suave.


----------



## xsLoWeDx

U GUNNA LEARN TODAY!!


----------



## rayhodge02

Wip









~4GIVEN~


----------



## pbrewer81

Here my first screen creation on my day old Note 2 








To see the rest of my screens me here -> http://www.mycolorscreen.com/pbrewer81


----------



## FormeriPhoney




----------



## chokem




----------



## FormeriPhoney

How did you get a note 2 screen on device generator? I only see the note 1

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## rayhodge02

FormeriPhoney said:


> How did you get a note 2 screen on device generator? I only see the note 1
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


screen maker app only has white note 2

~4GIVEN~


----------



## GrandMasterB

rayhodge02 said:


> screen maker app only has white note 2
> 
> ~4GIVEN~


That's good to know. I just assumed everybody's preference was being the white version. I'm titanium myself.


----------



## BenLand150

Here's mine. I'm still working things out like icons and everything, though.


----------



## spectredroid

Today.

From an unlocked Note 2. Hmm...... Can you hear me Verizon, out on Uranus?


----------



## leprophotography




----------



## BlkWolf03

Heres mine for now


----------



## rayhodge02

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Xparent Red Tapatalk 2


----------



## Gerg04

Ugh, you guys are KILLING me. I'm waiting patiently for some bites on Swappa so I can off load my Gnex and pick up one of these beasts!!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## rayhodge02

Minimal note 2









Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Bajanman

Here's mine! Lol

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Xparent SkyBlue Tapatalk 2


----------



## BenLand150

Set up so far of my Galaxy Note 2. Running Android 4.2.2.


----------



## icedventimocha

Sent from my Galaxy Note II


----------



## nunyazz




----------



## rayhodge02

New screen









Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Gerg04

nunyazz said:


>


that's an amazing wallpaper. May I ask where you found it?

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nunyazz

Gerg04 said:


> that's an amazing wallpaper. May I ask where you found it?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


www.interfacelift.com


----------



## gnex0422

Keepin it simply simple
Sent from my SCH-I605 using RootzWiki


----------



## spectredroid

Tonight:










From an unlocked Note 2. Hmm...... Can you hear me Verizon, out on Uranus?


----------



## GrandMasterB




----------



## spectredroid

Today.










From an unlocked Note 2. Hmm...... Can you hear me Verizon, out on Uranus?


----------



## GrandMasterB

spectredroid said:


> Today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From an unlocked Note 2. Hmm...... Can you hear me Verizon, out on Uranus?


Nice. I don't think I've ever been disturbed by a screenshot before.







Love your signature BTW


----------



## spectredroid

Tonight:










From an unlocked Note 2. Hmm...... Can you hear me Verizon, out on Uranus?


----------



## scur

I've recently switched from minimalist to complicated.









Sent from my SCH-R950 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## GrandMasterB

scur said:


> I've recently switched from minimalist to complicated.
> 
> View attachment 37366
> 
> 
> Sent from my SCH-R950 using Tapatalk 2


Theres nothing I love more than a complicated setup and I love the fact that we have the ability to choose to do so on Android. Nice setup.


----------



## spectredroid

Today:










From an unlocked Note 2. Hmm...... Can you hear me Verizon, out on Uranus?


----------



## Bajanman

Gets a spot of mine home screen

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Xparent SkyBlue Tapatalk 2


----------



## spectredroid

Tonight:










From an unlocked Note 2. Hmm...... Can you hear me Verizon, out on Uranus?


----------



## sk3litor

I take no credit for this. I got the whole thing from something called buzz launcher. I know it's kind of cheating but sometimes you don't have a lot of time and want a cool change. But you can also share your own and upload it to share with the community

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## wblteen

Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Headshots4life

Pretty simple.










Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## corki2

My first UCCW theme with Tasker integration to show CID, sender and subject in SMS and email widgets. HD Widgets and Google Keep. 








Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dukins




----------



## LuckyAndroid

WIP


----------



## SirkRivas

Here is my current setup on my Note 2


----------



## FormeriPhoney




----------



## srzero

Windows 8 launcher semi transparent blocks and lmt pie controls. Tw rom

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Headshots4life

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sk3litor

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sk3litor

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


----------

